

Ruby 1.9.2 Released - mudgemeister
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/367983

======
nanairo
With 1.9.2 coming out, and Rails 3 too, the last pieces are in place for the
Ruby community to move to Ruby1.9 for good.

The last year we had a lot of "choice" due to the transitional period we were
in. Hopefully by the end of the year that will be history.

Hurray! :)

~~~
jarin
I finally made the leap and installed RVM and 1.9.1/1.9.2. It is done.

------
regularfry
This seems... erm... stupid:

> == FAQ :The standard library is installed in /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.9.1 This
> version number is "library compatibility version". Ruby 1.9.2 is mostly
> compatible with the 1.9.2, so its library is installed in the directory.

~~~
india
This is insane. I have just had to explain 3 people on #ruby-lang why my error
log has 1.9.1 in it if I am running purely 1.9.2.

This tangentially breaks the principle of least surprise. I can't see any good
reason for doing this. This will result in unnecessary head aches during
debugging for months to come.

------
telemachos
It's surprising (though not unwelcome) to see that the only distro at the
highest level of support ('Supported') is Debian 5.0 (i.e. Lenny). Some irony
here: Lenny currently has Ruby 1.8.7 and 1.9.0 (as a distinct package - 1.8.7
is the default Ruby); Squeeze (Debian 6.0) has 1.8.7-p299 as a Ruby default
and 1.9.1 for the 1.9 branch. Since Squeeze just froze, it is unlikely to
release with 1.9.2 - though they may make an exception. Point being: the only
distro that enjoys the fullest level of support has no stable version with
1.9.2.

OSX, Windows, FreeBSD, Solaris and Symbian make the next level ('Best
Effort'), and all other Linux distros only come in at the third level
('Perhaps').

I respect the developers' frankness, and it's not something I have to worry
much about, but the names of the support levels don't scream "use me on a
multi-billion dollar project" for corporate folks.

~~~
tenderlove
We use Debian for the CI machine. CI failures are taken quite seriously, and
we have a person maintaining this CI box. I believe that is why Debian is
considered highest.

The next level of OS support are core developers that use that OS for work /
home, but we don't have CI machines.

I think if we had more CI boxes, then more platforms could join the "highest
level" support. I know there was a conversation on the Japanese dev list about
this, and I can try to dig it up if people are interested.

~~~
regularfry
When you say "we," I presume you mean ruby-core?

~~~
tenderlove
I am on ruby-core. :-)

~~~
regularfry
That's what I thought :-)

------
msmith
This is the first version where conformance to RubySpec was made a high
priority. It now passes over 99% of the spec. This is great news for the
community because it makes it much easier for alternative ruby implementations
to remain compatible.

------
earcar
It's already on rvm, <http://rvm.beginrescueend.com>

~~~
telemachos
You may need to do this:

    
    
      rvm update --head && rvm reload && rvm install 1.9.2

~~~
mark_l_watson
Question: I just installed using:

rvm install 1.9.2-head

and it used: <http://svn.ruby-lang.org/repos/ruby/branches/ruby_1_9_2>

And:

$ ruby -v ruby 1.9.2p0 (2010-08-18 revision 29034) [x86_64-darwin10.4.0]

So I am good to go, right?

~~~
telemachos
I get this from `ruby -v` (having installed 1.9.2):

    
    
        ruby 1.9.2p0 (2010-08-18 revision 29036) [x86_64-darwin10.4.0]
    

So, the revision number is very slightly different. Hard to say in this case
whether that is worth uninstalling the one and installing the other. Probably
not, but hard to say exactly.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks, I am going to re-install.

------
alttab
With 1.9.2, the I18n internationalization module does not update available
locales after loading more languages in the backend module. In my app we do
this as a plug-in and since it can be done in run-time there may need to be
some extra steps taken. I doubt this matters for 99% of the people here but
just thought I'd give you a heads up if any of you move to 1.9.2 and use I18n
dynamically.

------
trevorturk
..waits patiently for Heroku to support it ;)

------
chuhnk
An eagerly anticipated release. I'm really looking forward to utilizing the
fibers associated with native kernel threads.

------
xinuc
is it just coincidence that this release was on whyday? <http://whyday.org/>

------
steveklabnik
Now everyone can actually move to Ruby 1.9!

This is really exciting.

~~~
DrJokepu
Not until distros start shipping it. I don't know about Ubuntu because I don't
really use it, but Fedora's still shipping with 1.8 and Fedora 14 will only be
released in November.

~~~
gregwebs
At this point as a Rubyist the only thing you really need is rubygems (of any
version) on your computer. gem install rvm and then rvm install RUBY_VERSION.

~~~
SkyMarshal
What's the best way to get rubygems with no other ruby packages on my system?
Package manager, or dl and compile it?

My package manager wants to install ruby, irb, and a couple other 1.9.1
packages with it that I'm not sure I'll want after using rvm to install the
1.9.2 versions.

~~~
bradleyland
Go with whatever your distro provides as a default. RVM completely segregates
your RVM Rubies from your system Ruby, so you're far better off with a
"common" system Ruby install than you are trying to hack together a stripped
down Ruby install. The package maintainers already know the platform specific
idiosyncrasies you'll need to work around, so might as well leverage that. You
may also encounter other software that expects a certain system Ruby
environment on your system, so there's that too.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Thanks! Will use both the distro default and RVM.

------
samratjp
JIT for some sweet Rails 3 love!

~~~
sabat
LOL, at first I thought you meant there was a new JIT compiler with 1.9.2 --
but you're right, this is good timing for those of us excited about Rails 3.

------
grandalf
rvm update --head && rvm reload && rvm install 1.9.2 && rvm 1.9.2 --default

(sorry for the duplicate)

------
c00p3r
encodings, dl, sockets and time improvements - too good to be true! ^_^

------
c00p3r
cannot build working binary with clang sigsegv in ./miniruby on linux/x86_64
=(

~~~
samgranieri
I didnt have any luck compiling ruby trunk this morning with clang on Snow
Leopard.

~~~
ptomato
This may help: [http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/howto-compile-
rub...](http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/howto-compile-
ruby-1-9-2-head-with-clang-svn-head-on-mac-os-x-10-6-3/)

